# Diana teaches Cosmos shower DIY



## Pokeking (Apr 20, 2020)

Diana's currently making the DIY for the cosmos shower. If interested, my gates are open. I'm standing next to her house. Dodo code below. Donations in bells are appreciated. Thank you.

HNQXW


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Apr 20, 2020)

OOh, I've been looking for that! I hope you don't mind my coming by!


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 20, 2020)

hi i would like to come!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for the DIY.


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm calling it a night. Thank you for all who visited.


----------

